# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  ISAAC (Integrated Structural Assembly of Advanced Composites), industrial robot, Electroimpact Inc., Mukilteo, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Electroimpact Inc.

----------


## Airicist

ISAAC Robot Arrives at NASA Langley 

 Published on Nov 4, 2014




> The technology will transform epoxy and fibers into aerospace structures and parts.

----------


## Airicist

Article "NASA Installs Giant Composite Material Research Robot"

November 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robot ISAAC Demonstrates Its Moves 

Published on Jan 20, 2015




> Here's a look at ISAAC robot, a system that will add muscle to composite materials and structures research at NASA's Langley Research Center in Hampton, Virginia. ISAAC, which stands for Integrated Structural Assembly of Advanced Composites, will be put to work after a Jan. 26, 2015, commissioning ceremony.

----------


## Airicist

ISAAC Ribbon Cutting From Commissioning Ceremony 

Published on Jan 28, 2015




> It wasn't the first ribbon cutting ceremony at NASA's Langley Research Center, nor is it likely to be the last.
> 
> But it may very well be the only ribbon cutting ceremony at NASA Langley where the piece of technology on display — a robotic arm named ISAAC — cut its own ribbon.
> 
> Agency, state and local officials gathered at NASA Langley Jan. 26 to see ISAAC do just that, and to celebrate the official debut of what Hampton, Virginia, Mayor George Wallace called "truly an impressive machine."
> 
> Researchers at NASA Langley will use ISAAC, which stands for Integrated Structural Assembly of Advanced Composites, to develop lighter, stronger composite structures and materials for aerospace vehicles.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic manufacturing system will build biggest composite rocket parts ever made

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> Experts explain how a new robotic composite fiber placement system will be used to build large space structures for space vehicles. Lightweight composites have the potential to increase the amount of payload that can be carried by a rocket along with lowering its total production cost. The robotic system is part of the Composites Technology Center at NASA’s Marshall Space Flight Center in Huntsville, Alabama.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Spins A Web of Carbon Fibers To Make Large Rocket Parts

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> A new composite robot performs an elaborate “dance” as it moves up and down a 40-foot track releasing carbon fibers from 16 spools and placing them in intricate patterns to make composite parts for space vehicles. The robotic fiber placement system resides in the Composites Technology Center that is part of NASA’s National Center for Advanced Manufacturing at the Marshall Space Flight Center in Huntsville, Alabama.

----------


## Airicist

NASA Marshall Multi-process Automated Composite Layup Cell

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> NASA Marshall Multi-process automated composites layup cell. Many different quick change modular process heads can be used on the same CNC controlled high accuracy robotic motion platform shown here. Modular heads for additive processes, subtractive processes, material handling and inspection can be used in various sequence on the same part and in the same cell by the same machine.
> 
> This allows for more operations to be done in the same factory volume, while minimizing part handling, and capital expense associated with traditional dedicated single process cells. For large fragile parts it is more productive and cost effective to move the factory across the part (here in the form of different process heads) then move the part through the factory. Nature does its complex fabrication in one place not a moving line. 
> 
> The 6th axis of the robot has infinite travel, and has be upgraded with a high performance servomotor. The infinite travel 6th axis allows for programming optimization and on part articulation free from wire harness travel constraints. It also has the effect of decreasing wiring harness fatigue. 
> 
> Modular additive fabrication process heads can include, Automated Fiber Placement (as shown), Automated Tape Laying (ATL), Filament winding, Tape or charge Forming, Stitching, Epoxy Application, Material Pick and Place, plastic welding. Process heads could be used for printing thermoplastics with or without fiber reinforced. 
> 
> Modular subtractive operations could include 6 axis, Ultrasonic trimming, routing or milling. Operations could occur in in series or alternate between additive subtractive operations. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 18, 2015




> Marshall Space Flight Center fired up a robot for me on a behind the scenes tour. This robot builds composite rocket parts. I like rockets. I like robots. I like chickens. What's not to love?

----------


## Airicist

Dual Workzone Multiple Process Composites Robot

Published on Feb 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

ISAAC Robotic System Demonstration with Ramy Harik

Apr 14, 2020




> An hour-long “lecture” from inside the Integrated Structural Assembly of Advanced Composites (ISAAC) facility at NASA's Langley Research Center in Hampton, Virginia. The lecture is given by Ramy Harik, a professor from the University of South Carolina, who works with researchers at Langley.

----------

